# como se conecta el ULN2803 ?



## alvarog423 (Ago 5, 2006)

holas

estoy intentando controlar un motor de 12V DC mediante puerto paralelo, pero no se como conectar el ULN2803AG, este es un diagrama de como pienso que es:







pero si es asi, donde va la tierra del PC ???? haciendo pruebas con una fuente de 5v cuando conecte la tierra de la fuente de 5v a la tierra de la fuenta de 12V (osea las dos tierras al pin 9) ahi el motor funciono.

no se con exactitud como conectarlo, no probe en la PC porq tenia miedo de quemar el puerto

otra duda

quiero que el motro vaya en sentido horario cuando se active el pin D0 y en sentido antihorario cuando se active D1 , pero no se como hacer esto, alguien me puede dar una idea???

muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Diego A. Pou (Ago 8, 2006)

alvarog423, estarias en lo correcto las dos masas deben ser conectadas juntas donde creas conveniente.
Para invertir el giro te recomiendo usar un puente H de 4 transistores.Te adjunto una imagen de un puente que me ayudo mucho para ubicarme, las entradas A y B puedem i conectadas directamente al puerto de la PC eliminando el ULN.

Saludos.


----------



## ozkrelo (Ago 19, 2006)

Hola, te mando un diagrama de conexion del uln2803a, para resolver el problema del motor te recomiendo usar relevadores


----------



## ryunet (May 13, 2008)

gracias , tambien me sirvio mucho esta información


----------



## celular (Jun 4, 2009)

hola ozkrelo estoy trabajando con una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos y la corriente que me proporciona es muy poca puedo utilizar la ulan2803A para activar un moc con un triac, lo que pasa es que la corriente que me proprciona la tarjeta es muy poca y no se si con la uln me proporcione mas corriente.


----------



## Electrojeda (Jun 13, 2009)

muy buena información gracias....
una pregunta y el uln2004 no se conecta iguar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2009)

2 preguntas:

1) se sabe que las 8 entradas, corresponden a las 8 salidas, se sabe que la pata 9 es GND, en la pata 10 va Vcc? ?

2) porque usar un diodo zener de 9 volts en directa, sin conectarlo entre la tensión y masa? eso es un error o me parce a mi?

los diodos zener se conectan entre la tension de alimentación y masa, utilizando la propiedad regenerativa al dejar pasar a traves de él mismo tensiones superiores a la nominal...pero en serie creo que no afecta en nada.

yo pondría los 9V a la pata 10, y el zener entre la 10 y la 9 en inversa (con el catodo hacia la 10)

saludos.


----------



## jorge188 (Ene 1, 2011)

y donde va la resistencia??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 3, 2011)

a cual resistencia te referís?

haaa, segun el esquema de arriba, que habla de una resistencia en serie, porque dice que depende del voltaje utilizado, si usas entre 3 y 12Vcc no es necesaria, y si utilizas más tensión, deberias usar 1 resistor en serie, o un par en configuración divisor resistivo, para limitar tensión y corriente.

saludos.


----------



## gyactayo (Jun 14, 2012)

gracias por el circuito me ha servido para un control de encendido y apagado de una valvula de aire de 12 v


----------

